# devel/ncurses, anyone installed it?



## freethread (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm using new ncurses dialog (devel/cdialog) in a shell script to show the port tree and automate some port-related tasks. In solving some ncurses issues (UTF-8 display), I installed the port devel/ncurses then rebuild devel/cdialog.

Now when run an cdialog application it display in b/w, and all ports that make use of ncurses library turn display in b/w after recompilation (midnight commander, screen, tmux, etc.).

I set the env var TERMINFO


```
setenv TERMINFO /usr/local/share/misc
```

and then copied /usr/local/share/misc/terminfo.db to /usr/share/misc

I also set TERM as xterm, xterm-256color, vt100 (normally in b/w) and screen, with no changes.

Anyone installed devel/ncurses and use with success?

*Update*

Recompiling the port devel/p5-Curses color works.


----------



## itcotbtoemik (Jul 21, 2010)

I've not installed the port (FreeBSD past 7.2 doesn't boot in Xen Server).

There's more than one likely place to troubleshoot this, usually
related to the value of A_COLOR:

a) the dialog port might be picking up mixed headers/libraries from
   the base/port versions of ncurses.
b) compounding that, the base/port versions of ncurses might differ,
   e.g., if you're using a 64-bit machine and different values are
   used for the A_COLOR mask between the two.
c) even if the binaries for ncurses match, it's possible for an
   application to be built without _XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED defined,
   e.g., if dialog's configure script is confused.

Knowing the patchdates of ncurses and dialog to which the ports
correspond might be useful.


----------



## freethread (Jul 21, 2010)

itcotbtoemik said:
			
		

> I've not installed the port (FreeBSD past 7.2 doesn't boot in Xen Server).
> 
> There's more than one likely place to troubleshoot this, usually
> related to the value of A_COLOR:
> ...



Ok, you say to go deep in sources to find the reason of this, it's right. This imply a custom port maintenance (no portupgrade/portmaster). I restored the original ncurses lib and recompiled all dependent ports.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## itcotbtoemik (Jul 22, 2010)

no problem (report bugs).


----------

